# Yo-Yo discussion



## CarlG (May 31, 2011)

Hello, I am new to cubing and have about a 5 min time, and I yoyo also. Id like to know how many throwers we have here


----------



## clincr (May 31, 2011)

i have a yo-yo =D

It's blue


----------



## 5BLD (May 31, 2011)

I used to do yo-yoing a lot, but now, it's more cubing and less yo-yoing and origami.


----------



## Owen (May 31, 2011)

Used to.


----------



## Maniac (May 31, 2011)

kinda. I have a yo-yo but I can only make it sleep.


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

Don't get me started on yo-yoing. I used to yoyo so much.


----------



## CarlG (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats an old vid, look around in my channel for more


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to try but the only things I learned were walking the dog, around the world, and rocking the baby.


----------



## CarlG (Jun 1, 2011)

i see i may be the only SERIOUS thrower. i dont mean rock the baby, im talking ladder escape, pure 143, and whut, stuff noone on this forum knows... *sigh*


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 1, 2011)

My brother is actually pretty good. He has like 33 yoyo's. I have a bunch of yoyo's but i barley use them i let my brother do all tricks and stuff. Also Taylor Noyes is a 3 time Colorado state champ and also is a cuber. Im just not sure if he is on here...


----------



## Carrot (Jun 1, 2011)

I fail... I know like split the atom >.<' and maybe also a drop in the bucket variation, that is supposed to be harder than drop in the bucket XP


----------



## CarlG (Jun 1, 2011)

Odder said:


> I fail... I know like split the atom >.<' and maybe also a drop in the bucket variation, that is supposed to be harder than drop in the bucket XP


 
Wrist mount perhaps? maybe drop in bucket via jade?


----------



## Genesis (Jun 1, 2011)

I am a serious Yoyoer =)
Favourite trick being yuuki slack


----------



## Olji (Jun 1, 2011)

started yo-yoing one week ago, so Im new to it, but I will get better (hopefully) ^_^

can just do sleeper, walk the dog, irish flag (or what the name is, dont remember), eiffel tower, rock the baby, forward pass, around the world, breakaway, UFO (working on catching better) and gravity pull, practicing trapeze atm, cant get it back after mounting it on the string

So yeah, mostly sleeper tricks right now :3


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have played yoyo for more than a year or so and my favourite playing style is 5A.
I am currently using YYF Yuuksta (purple).
I know a few 5A tricks including helicopter, electronic fan, arial, bee stings etc, which you can learn all of them in youtube.
check out this video if you are keen to 5A:


----------



## thatkid (Jun 1, 2011)

split the atom, brain teaser, mach 5
my yoyo isnt too good to do long tricks
coz i can almost do roller coaster


----------



## CarlG (Jun 1, 2011)

YAY!! 2 serious throwers! I like yuuki slack but ladder escape tops the rest IMO. me+5a=failure. im still working on multi pinwheels. i can almost do besting but 1a is my style really


----------



## izovire (Jun 1, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> My brother is actually pretty good. He has like 33 yoyo's. I have a bunch of yoyo's but i barley use them i let my brother do all tricks and stuff. Also Taylor Noyes is a 3 time Colorado state champ and also is a cuber. Im just not sure if he is on here...


 
My friend Taylor is extremely good. I was planning to go to AZ open with him but it's on the same day as his YoYo comp. He is planning to be champion again!






It's mesmerizing~


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm decent I suppose, but I only practice maybe once a week nowadays as I have other things to do. I never got serious enough to go to a competition, though (not that I was _that_ good) - yo-yoing is like juggling for me, purely for fun.


----------



## Litz (Jun 1, 2011)

gyc6001 said:


> I am currently using YYF Yuuksta (purple).


That's my main throw too! I don't really do it anymore though since I'm pretty busy and on my actual free time I usually pick cubing.


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> My friend Taylor is extremely good. I was planning to go to AZ open with him but it's on the same day as his YoYo comp. He is planning to be champion again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1A styles...he's cool.


----------



## Waitee (Jun 2, 2011)

i've got Anti-Yo Eetsit, Yoyofactory Protostar and YYF Loop900, started yoyoing when i got temporarily bored with cubing


----------



## CubingCockney (Jun 24, 2011)

I got a yoyo before I started cubing, and I enjoyed cubing more but now I've forgotten about cubing for a bit and focused on yoyo-ing. Are there any good forums about like this one? most of the forums i've seen are fairly inactive so if someone could point me in the direction of one that would be great


----------



## cube (Jun 24, 2011)

I Yoyo using the good yoyos. Unresponsive play. Also i use www.yoyoexpert.com. It is the best.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 7, 2012)

cube said:


> I Yoyo using the good yoyos. Unresponsive play. Also i use www.yoyoexpert.com. It is the best.


 
I do the same. My throw of choice is a CLYW Gnarwal. What is yours?

I'm not the greatest but I take it seriously. I like doing grinds and tricks with pops like Kwijibo and Eli Hops. Probably my favorite trick is Mach 5 because of the looks but that's about it. It's good to see other cuber yoyoers on the forums.


----------



## Noob at Cube (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been casually yoyoing for a few years, but I'm more into cubing atm 

My fave throw is the Kyo DNS, I usually do tricks like lacerations and grinds or just whatever I can come up with myself


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 7, 2012)

the package I get is a yoyo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s207Ukt-AE&list=UUQ3dl3LpK4kqySFD59_Q1cA&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## AgentKuo (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I just got back into it, actually. But I haven't been doing it lately, because I've been sick, and my arms are weak. But once I'm over this sickness, I'll get back into the groove and all.

I currently throw a YYF ONE, it's my only yoyo right now (as I said, I just got back into it).


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 8, 2012)

I use a dark magic and an axiom. I use to yoyo a lot before I got into cubing.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 8, 2012)

'I once managed to send it down and up again.'


----------



## yoyokidify (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool,
I thought I was like the only yoyo-er around.
I have a YYF lunatic, Turbo Bumblebee, OneDrop Dingo, YYF Grind Machine and a HSpin Gorylla#133


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 12, 2012)

I can do this amazeing Yo-yo trick, Walk the dog!, Yup I fail XD


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 12, 2012)

its cool how cubing is related to yoyoing some how lol. I use to yoyo but not anymore, to much money.

but its just funny how I know people who cube that yoyo and vice versa


----------



## NOLAcuber (Jan 16, 2013)

*Any other yoyoers out there?*

I just started throwing yoyo's about 2 weeks ago and find it to be a great new challenge. I'm into dexterity stuff. one of the reasons i got into cubing. Just wondering if anyone else out there throws.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 16, 2013)

It was my hobby for at least a half year before I got bored. Then I started cubing short after instead.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Jan 16, 2013)

I only have a magic t5 and a duncan FHZ. I've been advancing pretty quickly. Getting the matrix pretty consistent and like 3 out of 5 with my plastic whips. It feels pretty good to be in the advanced tricks section on yoyoexpert.com. I've been learning a new trick about every 2 days. Should be doin white budda's in no time.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 16, 2013)

i technically yo-yo but i don't know many tricks since:
1. i never really practice
2. i don't have a great yoyo rofl, a yomega xodus

if i did upgrade and buy like a yyf, i'd probably do it more than i currently do xD


----------



## LNZ (Jan 17, 2013)

Back in 1980, then the yo-yo was huge, my parents brought me two coca-cola yo-yo's for me to use.

I was not very good at the yo-yo so I gave them both away.

But some yo-yo expert visited my school in 1980 and showed us some amazing tricks. I still remember that day well.

NOTE

* Did you know they held a once only world championship for the yo-yo in the early 1980's?

* Original 1980's yo-yo's bearing the brand of "Coke" and "Fanta" are now highly collectable and go for good prices on Ebay?


----------



## qwertyt1 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Cubers also into yoyoing?*

It seems like alot of cubers also like yoyos. 
Do you?


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

qwertyt1 said:


> It seems like alot of cubers also like yoyos.
> Do you?



I do. I've been competing for 6 years now. I converted a couple yoyoers into cubers as well.


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 29, 2014)

*I always enjoyed this hobby*

C3yoyodesign presents: AP2013 1A Kazuya Murata - …: [video=youtube_share;ShTSo7LkU5g]http://youtu.be/ShTSo7LkU5g[/video]

I tried it out myself years ago and it is fun and really hard but my hardware resources were very limited as I anyway used the cheap Fast 201 yoyo from Walmart. I'm thinking of buying a good one online that these guys use and start messing around and hopefully not break a lamp lol


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2014)

haha oh man that kid is so badass


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been yoyoing for 8 years . Loads of fun, definitely get one. Try a yyj classic to start!


----------



## kcl (Jan 4, 2015)

couldn't resist. http://youtu.be/k7CPV02SX7o


----------



## VintageAion (Jan 4, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> couldn't resist. http://youtu.be/k7CPV02SX7o



Prodigy yoyo or shutter? Some reason that yo yo looks like one of those. 

I had a fast 201 years ago and learn basics but I got a shutter unresponsive yoyo and it is completely different. I need to relearn how to yo yo


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 5, 2015)

I used to yo-yo about 3 years ago, obsessed with it. My entire grade was obsessed, some could do the eiffel tower, but none of us really got "competition good". The fad only lasted for year. I don't really do it anymore. I still remember how to do really basic tricks, but that's it.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 6, 2015)

We had a thread discussing Throwers a while back. Can't find it anymore...


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 6, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> couldn't resist. http://youtu.be/k7CPV02SX7o


Holy woah, gj


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 7, 2015)

Yo-yo was my favorite hobby as a kid! I never competed but this makes me wanna get back into it. What is a good yo-yo brand? I don't know where to start, there's a lot more now than when I was younger


----------



## pdilla (Jan 8, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Yo-yo was my favorite hobby as a kid! I never competed but this makes me wanna get back into it. What is a good yo-yo brand? I don't know where to start, there's a lot more now than when I was younger



Try a DV888. They come responsive now, but if you want, just throw a large C bearing in there and do a White Buddha!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> couldn't resist.



I'm just misquoting you so I can watch on tapatalk.

Apparently I still can't watch it and am far too lazy to switch off OITNB to watch it on my laptop. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Berd (Jan 9, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm just misquoting you so I can watch on tapatalk.
> 
> Apparently I still can't watch it and am far too lazy to switch off OITNB to watch it on my laptop. Maybe tomorrow.


Tapatalk [emoji180]


----------



## NotFastAtAll (Jan 10, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> I do. I've been competing for 6 years now. I converted a couple yoyoers into cubers as well.



You were pretty much the reason why I started. You and Totalartist got me into it on the YYE forums. Total artist sparked my interest with a topic on Crazybadcuber but then you pretty much took it from there.


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2015)

NotFastAtAll said:


> You were pretty much the reason why I started. You and Totalartist got me into it on the YYE forums. Total artist sparked my interest with a topic on Crazybadcuber but then you pretty much took it from there.



That's great to hear  They're both really great hobbies!


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> Tapatalk [emoji180]


I can watch it on tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Jan 14, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> I can watch it on tapatalk


Yup haha


----------



## Noobiecubes (May 29, 2015)

*Anyone yoyo*

Any people who yoyo and cube if you do what is your favorite throw ..... Btw mine is the yyj revival


----------



## slinky773 (May 29, 2015)

I know that Kennan LeJeune used to yoyo. He has some pretty impressive videos on youtube.

I, on the other hand, don't know a single thing about yoyoing.


----------



## Noobiecubes (May 29, 2015)

Go with yoyo factory or yoyojam


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 15, 2015)

My brother just got into this. He was jealous that I was good at cubing, so now he's good at throwing. It's pretty cool.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm useless at yoyo ing. I just peel the stickers off.


----------



## kcl (Jun 16, 2015)

oh this thread still exists

I have a yoyo comp next weekend, I'll post a video here if I remember.


----------

